# Doe overdue...what is this?



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

My doe was due on Wednesday 2/26. She is now way overdue. On Wednesday I noticed this








This was when she was laying down but she was kind of pushing it out too. When she stood up it went back in and this was the result. 








This has been going on for days. Today she looked like this. 








When she stands up it basically goes back in though it takes some time. There is no discharge actually hanging out or anything. She does get hay and goat berries in there when she's laying down. I'm concerned this could cause infection or issue when she does go into labor...if that ever happens!

Yes I do know for certain she was breed on this day. I was selling a buck and brought him in with my girls to breed them before he left. He was there for 3 days. The first doe he bred kidded on Monday which was her due date and the first day he was there.

Her bag is huge! Has been for a while, at least 3 weeks. I felt a baby moving in there yesterday. Tried today but didn't feel moving but she is huge and they are overdue. She is not acting like she is in pain or hurting or anything like that. No pus or blood or anything like that.

Anyone have any idea what the heck this is? Should I be concerned? Anything I should do for her or any tips?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It looks like a prolapse to me, when it starts to come out like that it gives the does the urge to push which just does not help the situation. I would give her some calcium for it


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Vaginal Prolapse. 

Since it is only happening when she is laying down, I would not worry too much. It happens when there is a lot of pressure from the kids when they lie down. I would just make sure she is only clean bedding at all times to reduce the risk of infection as you indicated. 

Does have been known to go all the way to day 160 (although uncommon) - she will be ready soon!

Usually there are no issues during kidding, but it's best to have a vet's number on hand in case. Try to be on hand for kidding to make sure it proceeds normally.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree ^^^


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

That's my concern is that she will prolapse when she kids. I'm concerned about infection too. I wish she would just crap them out already


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've had two does like prolapse like this before kidding. Both did a amazing job having them and not prolapsing after, which was such a big fear for me too. Hopefully she does hurry up and gets them out for you lol


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> I've had two does like prolapse like this before kidding. Both did a amazing job having them and not prolapsing after, which was such a big fear for me too. Hopefully she does hurry up and gets them out for you lol


We're they over due though?

This is only my 3rd kidding total. Last year had 1 doe take and she delivered right on her 145 day with no problems. (We were hoping to be there but she delivered over night and we missed the whole thing). The other doe was monday and that was exactly 145 days for her too. 
I noticed some goo before I took my son to school so I put her in the kidding pen. When I got back, maybe 45 minutes later, she had a bubble and was pushing. Pushed out the first one. Cleaned her off a bit and I thought the placenta was coming but then saw feet and a nose. She pushed him out and then stood up and turned around to clean them off. Passed the placenta a little later and all was great. 
She has a tiny bag though and I'm watching the babies to make sure they are getting enough. If they aren't wagging their tail while nursing does that mean they aren't getting anything? They nurse all the time and she stands still for it. They play and sleep and don't ahem like they are starving. Anything I should look for? This is our fist set of twins. Though I really hope the overdue doe is having multiples since she is huge and I worry if it's just one it will be WAY to big.


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> Vaginal Prolapse.
> 
> Since it is only happening when she is laying down, I would not worry too much. It happens when there is a lot of pressure from the kids when they lie down. I would just make sure she is only clean bedding at all times to reduce the risk of infection as you indicated.
> 
> ...


I hope she doesn't have an issue when it's time. I did check her and didn't really have trouble getting my hand in there. She is a FF but her boney area back there doesn't seem very big.

I have been trying to stick around as much as possible just in case she has an issue getting them out or in case she prolapse after giving birth.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No! Not over due at all. The longest I had was last year a doe kidded triplets on day 256, which I found odd usually triplets come a day or on 150
As for the kids you can weigh them and see if they are gaining. Usually if they are not getting enough they have a sunk in look on the sides and are not very out going. You can make a small bottle, just a few ounces and see if they take it but I think you would be able to see so pretty good signs that they are not getting enough.


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

They are here...FINALLY! She had them last night. I woke up to fully cleaned off babies. A boy and a girl. Passed the placenta and no prolapse.









Prince Phillip









Maleficent


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yay!!! Man she sure made the wait worth it huh lol


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

love their markings


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! Such cuties!


----------

